# Federal HST Premium Law Enforcement ammunition



## 8'Duece (Jul 28, 2009)

I just got back from a hunt for .45 ACP ammunition.  I was looking for Corbon or Federal Hydroshock but the prices are so outragious at the dealers that I found one dealer that had an abundance of *Federal Premium Law Enforcement HST JHP's 230 grain.*


Have no idea what the performance of this ammunition is like.  But, at current prices I was able to purchase twice as much of this ammunition as I would have the Corbon or Hydroshock ammunition. 

Anyone have any experience with this particular ammunition in 1911's ????  Or, for that matter in any other .45 ACP platform ?


It was once said that this ammunition was only available to LEO/Dept but the dealer had a crate of the shit and I purchased 5 boxes of 50 rounds. 

What say you ???


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds good.  No experience with it, but at this point I'd be happy with anything in .45ACP, especially if it said FEDERAL on the box...and 5 boxes of 50 of ANYTHING is hard to get right now.  I say Well Done, Bro...especially at a "reasonable" price.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are some comments and tests that I found browsing the web.  *Federal Premium HST Tactical 230 grain .45 ACP (standard pressure)*

Warning bad lot of HST:  http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85848

Stopping Power forums: http://www.stoppingpower.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7867


The Gun Zone: http://www.thegunzone.com/45hst.html

ATK Wound ballistic workshop: http://le.atk.com/pdf/SanAngeloWBW_Report.pdf


Shooting the messenger: http://shootingmessengers.blogspot.com/2006/05/wound-ballistic-workshop.html


----------

